#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  如何在手機中修改個人資料？【以解決，謝謝大家】

## 安安我叫土星

*更新*
終於解決了！謝謝大家的教學(^ 8 ^)，原來是要從下面換介面((汗，果然是我太不熟悉了，以後會好好去慢慢熟悉。
---------------------------
因為本鳥家裡只能使用手機(電腦去年故障，一直都還沒修好)，然後我一直找不到可以修改個人資料(和改頭像)的按鈕，是不是我的等級不夠，或是不支援手機(手機是HTC的)，或是我眼殘沒看到(´･⊖･`"") ((汗

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

土星你好owo/

爪機也可以切換成電腦版網頁喔，我記得滑到最下面會有按鈕
爪機板有很多功能會找不到，所以建議都用電腦版
改過去之後應該就能找到了~

----------


## 曜狼

*更改方法如下：*



*恢復方法如下：*

----------

